# Gambians new cage



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Heres my female gambians new cage. It was hell to fit in the room as once it was built it wouldn't fit through the doors! It's taller than I am!










Not sure Georgina was impressed by the move as this is the shot she gave me when photographing her in her new home!










And finally a pic of Gambit (the male). He was exploring the lid of his cage when I got him out. Now he doesn't try to run away and explore on his own now :flrt:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh did you get it new? For around the same price you could have got the 'explorer' all metal cage :2thumb:

Pet World Direct - Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages

They are great cages, we have got two of them :no1:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

I bought it second hand. I like the idea of the tubes as they live in burrows in the wild 

The explorers would come in handy for some of my other animals


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> I bought it second hand. I like the idea of the tubes as they live in burrows in the wild
> 
> The explorers would come in handy for some of my other animals


And the price includes P&P :no1:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

exploer cages are great i have mine split into two for my rats but as one for the GPR would be brill and them great huge doors :flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

thats a brilliant cage im sure they will both grow to love it


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

ami_j said:


> thats a brilliant cage im sure they will both grow to love it


Yeah, I am sure they will! What litter are you using Matt?


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Just normal wood shavings. I was warned against using the scented stuff. I'm not a big fan of it anyway, but it does the job. I like things to be 'natural' or as near to it as possible when in captivity.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Just normal wood shavings. I was warned against using the scented stuff. I'm not a big fan of it anyway, but it does the job. I like things to be 'natural' or as near to it as possible when in captivity.


We have just started using 'Back to Nature' for our rats. It is fantastic at keeping down the odours. We can leave it in for about three weeks and just clean the shelves, litter pans and igloos each week in between. Makes life much easier :2thumb:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Matt Lusty said:


> Just normal wood shavings. I was warned against using the scented stuff. I'm not a big fan of it anyway, but it does the job. I like things to be 'natural' or as near to it as possible when in captivity.


This may sound ignorant, but is it okay to use shavings for Gambians? I've always avoided any type of wood with my rats, my little Ian C even had to have his wooden chews removed because they aggravated his respitory condition.

What type of shavings is it okay to use with Gambians? Right now I have Ben in shredded newspaper because he likes to build a big dome-style nest out of it.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> What type of shavings is it okay to use with Gambians? Right now I have Ben in shredded newspaper because he likes to build a big dome-style nest out of it.


Caroline told me to use shredded newspaper, so looks as though you are doing the correct thing already. :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ratatouille said:


> Caroline told me to use shredded newspaper, so looks as though you are doing the correct thing already. :2thumb:


:lol2: I wish I could use shavings I think its a great substrate but I use shredded newspaper because they love it for nesting and I am airing on the side of caution.

At the end of the day, pouched rats are not related to fancy rats so I can't say they too will be prone to respiratory problems BUT I didn't think they are prone to tumours like fancy rats but I have since lost Mali to them (

It is entirely up to each keeper to decide. Lots of people will not feed raw meat to their skunks because they would rather cook it than take the risk. I feed Bear raw meat because to me it is natural and not a risk that worries me.

To be honest, my pouched rats kick the stuff out and stuff the paper back out the bars with their paws anyway so they are messy little bleepers no matter what I use! 


God I rambled a bit then didn't I?! Sorry:blush:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

They have never had a problem so far. It seems to be doing a great job. 

I have shredded newspaper in their houses for bedding. I also put a little soft meadow hay in there as well.

As Pouchie has said they will chuck everything out, but shavings is the only substrate that has stayed in!:lol2:

I may use the 'back to nature' and see how that goes.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> They have never had a problem so far. It seems to be doing a great job.
> 
> I have shredded newspaper in their houses for bedding. I also put a little soft meadow hay in there as well.
> 
> ...


 
To be honest I would have thought if they didnt get on with shavings you would certainly see them sneezing. 

Fancy rats really do sneeze constantly on it.

If my pouched rats were kept in the house I think I might try shavings because they smell!!!!!!!

I get shredded paper in bales but it is useless for absorbing odour.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> If my pouched rats were kept in the house I think I might try shavings because they smell!!!!!!!
> 
> I get shredded paper in bales but it is useless for absorbing odour.


Erm............ Ben will be living in my bedroom, will I need a peg for my nose :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ratatouille said:


> Erm............ Ben will be living in my bedroom, will I need a peg for my nose :lol2:


 
Ah, well, ya know...

Its kinda like when you have a dog, and it smells, and you are the only one who can't smell it... :lol2:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Males will always smell more than females as their urine is stronger. Gambit does smell a bit pungeant after a few days:blush:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Males will always smell more than females as their urine is stronger. Gambit does smell a bit pungeant after a few days:blush:


Well I have 17 fancy rat bucks in there at present, and I can't smell them :lol2:

They are on 'Back to Nature' though (fantastic stuff) :no1:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Ratatouille said:


> Erm............ Ben will be living in my bedroom, will I need a peg for my nose :lol2:


Ben lives in my living room but my flat's kind of open plan to it may as well be my bedroom! I have to say he doesn't stink as much as Liam - it's Liam's poops that really stink, but despite the amount of fruit Ben eats, his poops are tiny hard little things that dry up quickly, like rabbit droppings - not squishy and messy like fancy rat's droppings! 

Ben's urine does smell though - I think it smells like prawns and I've started calling him 'Prawner' (if anyone has seen The Amorous Prawn you'll laugh!).

So perhaps a nose peg...and EARPLUGS!! They're noisy little beggers at night!! :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> Ben lives in my living room but my flat's kind of open plan to it may as well be my bedroom! I have to say he doesn't stink as much as Liam - it's Liam's poops that really stink, but despite the amount of fruit Ben eats, his poops are tiny hard little things that dry up quickly, like rabbit droppings - not squishy and messy like fancy rat's droppings!
> 
> Ben's urine does smell though - I think it smells like prawns and I've started calling him 'Prawner' (if anyone has seen The Amorous Prawn you'll laugh!).
> 
> So perhaps a nose peg...and EARPLUGS!! They're noisy little beggers at night!! :lol2:


Thats interesting. Mali was kept alone and never made a peep (although apparently she was noisy when she had a mate).

I wondered if they were only noisy when they had another pouchie to talk to.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Thats interesting. Mali was kept alone and never made a peep (although apparently she was noisy when she had a mate).
> 
> I wondered if they were only noisy when they had another pouchie to talk to.


I haven't heard Ben do any of that chattering they're meant to do - I only meant that he rustles his paper a lot and when he's jumping about in his cage, that is noisy. Maybe I'm just a light sleeper!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> I haven't heard Ben do any of that chattering they're meant to do - I only meant that he rustles his paper a lot and when he's jumping about in his cage, that is noisy. Maybe I'm just a light sleeper!


ah well two together sounds like parrots squawking at night. They chirp to each other now and then too. They have very loud voices!


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> ah well two together sounds like parrots squawking at night. They chirp to each other now and then too. They have very loud voices!


Ah, I wish I had two now! I'd love to hear them talking to each other. Once, before the Bathroom Incident, I thought I heard Ben saying something to me because I kept hearing this odd squeaking noise. I am hoping he'll become more vocal once he settles down again.

Sorry Matt, I've totally hijacked this thread...


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

> Sorry Matt, I've totally hijacked this thread...


No probs. Always good to hear from other pouchey owners and their experiences.


----------

